# Problem with CNC Router



## rambo900 (Sep 13, 2013)

I have UPDATED NEW 2518B NEW CNC ROUTER ENGRAVER DRILLING/MILLING MACHINE ai
which I buy from Ebay I have Desktop Computer for the LPT1 I setup the mach3 from the Service manual and I have the gcode from Eagle to load in to Mach3 I run the mach3 to the Router but the x and y Don't move very much stay in the same spot the mach3 display shows high lite cut to the board but the x and y Don't move much on the board I have try every thing and setting still the same it seem the control box or my setup has a problem.


----------



## Gary Sheets (Oct 1, 2013)

*Re- problem w/ CNC router*

Hi Warren ! My guess would be you don't have your Mach 3 software set 
correctly. They have excellent videos on their home site.
good luck,
Gary


----------



## rambo900 (Sep 13, 2013)

Gary Sheets said:


> Hi Warren ! My guess would be you don't have your Mach 3 software set
> correctly. They have excellent videos on their home site.
> good luck,
> Gary


the manual for this router has the detail setting for mach3 I must go by the router manual for the setup if I don't the router will not work at all


----------

